# Original 73 Speedster Found Today!



## Vintagedad (Jul 23, 2018)

I picked this up today locally for 40 dollars! I couldn't pass it up at that price. My original intention was to part it out for some extra cash to put toward my kid's project bikes, it's now going to be my rider for bike rides with my kids. I couldn't bring myself to do anything with it because it's so original, other then enjoy it. I was planning on getting one eventually once I finished the kids bikes up anyway.  The tires are even the original schwinn's but they have some cracks. Anyway here she is.....


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2018)

Pretty good deal for 40. CL sellers around here are asking 100 to 250 bucks for one of those. Can't say they ever sell for that though. By the way, the old 50's early 60's Speedsters were middleweights. The later Speedsters are  lightweights.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 23, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Pretty good deal for 40. CL sellers around here are asking 100 to 250 bucks for one of those. Can't say they ever sell for that though. By the way, the old 50's early 60's Speedsters were middleweights. The later Speedsters are  lightweights.




Ahhh, didn't realize they were considered light weights in the early 70s.  Still a newb but I'm learning something new everyday!

Most of the time I see them listed around here from about 150 to 300, which seems high. Not sure if they ever sell them. This one was cheap and I was impressed with this one having all the original parts.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 24, 2018)

Vintagedad said:


> Ahhh, didn't realize they were considered light weights in the early 70s.  Still a newb but I'm learning something new everyday!
> 
> Most of the time I see them listed around here from about 150 to 300, which seems high. Not sure if they ever sell them. This one was cheap and I was impressed with this one having all the original parts.



Little by little, I think the prices are creeping up. There's still good deals out there, but they're less common than they were a few years ago.


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice find. I have  OID.( Original Intentions Disorder ) I buy a bike, figure I would  clean, refurbish and flip. I get the first two phases done...then I find myself liking the bike too much to flip.


----------



## Vintagedad (Jul 27, 2018)

Sven said:


> Nice find. I have  OID.( Original Intentions Disorder ) I buy a bike, figure I would  clean, refurbish and flip. I get the first two phases done...then I find myself liking the bike too much to flip.




Yea, that pretty much sums up my current problem lol.  I guess if it keeps us happy then it's all good! I find myself really enjoying working on them.


----------

